# Reico Uniflow & Engine #2 - Steam model images



## sideshaft (Apr 20, 2011)

I've photographed the Reico prototype steam models and posted them here for your review. I'm working on the casting patterns and hope to have castings made this summer. Norm Reisinger owned Reico Products and sold a few of these model kits in the northern Ohio local area. I've also posted a photo of the original casting for the cylinder of the Uniflo kit. Pretty nice quality. This kit included 6 pages of detailed machine drawings.


----------



## GearheadJed (Feb 9, 2018)

Any info on these engines?


----------

